# How can I sell shirts on ebay without opening a store?



## mountainman1938 (Sep 3, 2010)

Are there some detailed instructions somewhere on selling on ebay without a store? I have never used ebay before.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Just make a regular auction. If your signed in, at the top there is a button that says "sell" It's a pretty simple process.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is a link to the seller information center on Ebay that will tell you everything you need to know about selling on Ebay. 

eBay: Seller Information


----------



## shopkeeperjim (Jul 14, 2010)

You can go to this site to get detailed info on selling on ebay: Skip McGrath has been selling on ebay for years and offers a monthly newsletter on how to use that venue effectively. He also answers emails on questions.
Jim
Sell on eBay, eBay Seller, eBay Business, eBay Wholseale Products, eBay Selling - SkipMcGrath.com


----------

